# Pan Seared California Halibut



## bacon_crazy510 (Sep 29, 2020)

I love me some halibut! My wife saw fresh halibut at our local seafood market, so she picked up a nice hunk for me. 

I made the pan sauce first - I melted a healthy (lol) amount of Irish butter in a pan. Once it was bubbling, I threw in some mushrooms, seasoned them with salt and pepper and sautéed them down.  When they were ready I threw in a few cloves of garlic that I sliced thin. I let the garlic bloom for a few moments, and when I was happy with the aroma, I poured in some white wine. I also threw in a nice amount of artichoke hearts. I brought the sauce to a simmer, then slightly thickened it. I poured it into a bowl and cleaned the pan.  Then I cooked the fish - I seasoned it with kosher salt and black pepper, then dredged one side in flour. I heated a large knob of Irish butter until it was sizzling hot, then seared the fish on the floured side. When I was happy with the sear I flipped the fish and poured the sauce back into the pan. I covered it, and let it finish cooking in the simmering sauce. After a few minutes the fish was ready. I carefully placed the fish onto a bed of pasta, and stirred some fresh lemon juice into the sauce that I poured over the pasta.

It was so good! Like I said ... I LOVE ME SOME HALIBUT!!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 29, 2020)

That looks great! Love the garlic/wine with the shrooms and artichokes! I'm gonna have to give that a try. Not sure I can find a good hunk of halibut but I think that would pair up with some other fish too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks and sounds great!  That sauce had to be delicious 

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks excellant!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 29, 2020)

Very nice looking meal!  Halibut is one of my favorite fish.


----------



## ofelles (Sep 29, 2020)

That sauce sounds fantastic.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2020)

Great looking plate, sounds like it'd be delicious!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks really good. Nice job!  Been a while since I’ve halibut.  May need to find some and try that.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Sep 29, 2020)

It's a basic sauce I make 

 Sowsage
 .. it works with fish or chicken. Hell, I bet it would work with a piece of 2x4. Any white fish would work ... I've used petrole sole, flounder, orange roughy ... it's all good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2020)

Oh man I love halibut, and yours looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 30, 2020)

Wow what a great meal would down that in a hurry.

Warren


----------

